# No longer able to attach a photo



## All uphill (26 Apr 2022)

I've attached dozens of pics in the past but not able to today. 

Is it me or CC?


----------



## Threevok (26 Apr 2022)

Test - no looks ok for me


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2022)




----------



## Sharky (26 Apr 2022)

I was having problems a few weeks ago, uploading photos from my phone. Must have tried about 8 times, but nothing seemed to be happening. Before posting, I switched to my lap top and there, there was 8 images waiting to be added!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2022)

Are you accidentally trying to insert the pictures while in Preview mode? (It will let you download them but NOT insert them.)


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2022)

I have also got problems again [un-smiley face]
Can't remember how I sorted it last time?


----------



## Threevok (26 Apr 2022)

Was it something to do with logging out, clearing your Cache, restarting the browser and logging back in ?


----------



## All uphill (26 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Was it something to do with logging out, clearing your Cache, restarting the browser and logging back in ?



I did try that to see if it would resolve the problem, but was not successful.


----------



## All uphill (26 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Are you accidentally trying to insert the pictures while in Preview mode? (It will let you download them but NOT insert them.)



Thanks Colin, that's not it.


----------



## All uphill (26 Apr 2022)

Sharky said:


> I was having problems a few weeks ago, uploading photos from my phone. Must have tried about 8 times, but nothing seemed to be happening. Before posting, I switched to my lap top and there, there was 8 images waiting to be added!



That's it!

Brilliant, thank you!


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Was it something to do with logging out, clearing your Cache, restarting the browser and logging back in ?



Just done that, still no smileys but can't remember how you clear cache on android? Also no image preview when attaching pics .... Nice!


----------



## Cycleops (26 Apr 2022)

This goes back to the problem with the tool bar at the top getting greyed out. As @Threevok says clearing the cache seems to do it for a while but you have to keep doing it which is a bit wearisome.
Only happens on my Android phone not iOS.

Click the three dots top rh corner and go to history to clear.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2022)

Cycleops said:


> This goes back to the problem with the tool bar at the top getting greyed out. As @Threevok says clearing the cache seems to do it for a while but you have to keep doing it which is a bit wearisome.
> Only happens on my Android phone not iOS.
> 
> Click the three dots top rh corner and go to history to clear.



Thanks but don't have the dots. Do you know where clear cache is hidden away in settings?


----------



## Cycleops (26 Apr 2022)

I'm using Chrome. What's your browser?
Should be under history.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I'm using Chrome. What's your browser?
> Should be under history.



Samsung Internet, but now cleared cache and restarted, still no smileys - all greyed out. Worked fine for ages as well. [confused smiley]


----------



## Cycleops (26 Apr 2022)

Did the same, same result no toolbar.

Edit: Clicking the [ ] icon has restored it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2022)

Wonder if @Shaun could assist again. Tried Chrome as well but no luck?


----------



## All uphill (26 Apr 2022)

I'm still having problems; attempting to attach a photo on my phone fails, but the image shows up on my laptop, but will not upload.

I've restarted my phone, uninstall and reinstalled the app.

No good.

Any ideas @Shaun ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2022)

Thanks @Cycleops it's that cheeky [ ] icon that gets smiley bar back


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2022)

..... and now image preview available too


----------



## DCBassman (27 Apr 2022)

This has been a problem for a bit on Chrome on Android 8 for me. But it is working at the moment.


----------



## All uphill (27 Apr 2022)

Working for me again now.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (27 Apr 2022)

There's a whole thread on it here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/problem-posting-pictures.283209/


----------



## oldwheels (27 Apr 2022)

I can post photos from my IPad and IPhones but my Macbook refuses and tells me my photo file is empty. It is certainly not empty so I do an airdrop from Macbook to IPad and then post.
IPad refuses to accept airdrop from my phones so have to go from phone to Macbook to IPad.
Life gets too complicated for simpletons like me.


----------



## figbat (27 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I can post photos from my IPad and IPhones but my Macbook refuses and tells me my photo file is empty. It is certainly not empty so I do an airdrop from Macbook to IPad and then post.
> IPad refuses to accept airdrop from my phones so have to go from phone to Macbook to IPad.
> Life gets too complicated for simpletons like me.



Are these iDevices not on the same Apple account? If so the pictures should just be available across all devices via iCloud, assuming it is set up. With mine, I generally take all pictures on the iPhone but they show up on the iPad and MacBook with no extra effort. And if the devices are on separate accounts you could use shared photo albums to achieve the same result.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Apr 2022)

figbat said:


> Are these iDevices not on the same Apple account? If so the pictures should just be available across all devices via iCloud, assuming it is set up. With mine, I generally take all pictures on the iPhone but they show up on the iPad and MacBook with no extra effort. And if the devices are on separate accounts you could use shared photo albums to achieve the same result.



Thanks. I will try the shared photo albums idea but cannot fathom out why the IPad will only accept airdrops to the photo album from the MacBook and not from an IPhone7plus or an IPhone8. Airdrops the the MacBook go to desktop but I can live with that.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Apr 2022)

Couldn't post pics from my chromebook, fell back on phone. Now phone won't do it either.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2022)

This is just one of those annoying little things that started after the big update a while back. I have noticed several things come and go sporadically, and some things that no longer work the way that they did before.

I still can't get my head round the way that alerts are presented now.


----------

